# Ram oc, bringt das wirklich was?



## Fearofdeath (9. Februar 2014)

Wie der Titel sagd, geht es um das Thema Ram oc... ich weis  (aus eigener erfahrung) das man mit Ram oc noch mehr fps und punkte in benchmarks erreichen kann... aber bringt das wirklich etwas?
weil zu dem Thema spalten sich die Meinungen des www enorm... daher wollt ich mir mal eure Meinung anhören

Also Meinung ist, das ich wirklich ein paar fps mehr damid rauskitzeln kann, aber ich lass mich gern eines besseren belehren


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (9. Februar 2014)

nicht wirklich vielleicht 5 % mehr leistung


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Februar 2014)

Es kommt darauf an, welchen RAM du in welchem System wie stark übertaktest und es kommt darauf an wie RAM-lastig dein Spiel oder deine Anwendung in den genutzten Einstellungen ist. Pauschal kann man da keine guten Aussagen machen, je nachdem wie obige Parameter aussehen bewegst du dich im Mittel zwischen ganz grob geschätzt 0 und 20% Mehrleistung - üblicherweise bemerkt man den Unterschied aber ohne Benchmarks durchzuführen nicht bzw. nur bei sehr starkem OC + sehr speicherlastigem Spiel.


----------



## RBOY (9. Februar 2014)

Hab mal irgendwo ein Vergleich gesehen, da gabs von 1333Mhz zu 1600Mhz 3FPS unterschied.
Ab 1600Mhz gabs kaum ein Anstieg.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Februar 2014)

RBOY schrieb:


> Hab mal irgendwo ein Vergleich gesehen, da gabs von 1333Mhz zu 1600Mhz 3FPS unterschied.


 
Was absolut Null Aussagekrtaft hat.
Wenns 3fps von 120 auf 123 sind sinds 2-3% Mehrleistung, bei 10 auf 13 fps wärens 30%. Verstehst du das Problem? 

Tests dazu gibts viele, die Größenordnungen kann man da schon einschätzen. Beispiel:
Test: Welchen RAM für Intel


----------



## Bevier (9. Februar 2014)

Schnellerer Speicher kann vor Allem dann helfen, wenn die CPU limitiert. Daher ist die Effektivität stark von der Anwendung abhängig. Bei BF4 kann man mit einem Umstieg auf doppelt so schnellen Ram bis zu 10% Mehrleistung erreichen. Natürlich nutzt heutzutage niemand mehr ernsthaft 1333er Ram und könnte seine Taktung somit verdoppeln aber theoretisch möglich ist es ^^
BF4 ist überhaupt ein gutes Beispiel dafür. Wenn gewisse Limitationen auftreten, könnte eine Erhöhung von 1600 auf 2400 gute 5% geben, der Aufpreis für diese Mehrleistung ist dabei relativ günstig erkauft, würde sie einen sonst zu einem Wechsel von einer GTX 770 auf eine 780 zwingen (bzw 280X auf 290) oder von einem Xeon E3 1230v3 auf einen i7 4770k, den man noch zusätzlich übertakten müsste.
Mit selbst OC´n muss man schon verdammt viel Glück mit seinen Riegeln haben, dass sie sich so stark höher Takten lassen, um merkliche Vorteile zu erlangen. 1600 auf 1866 geht problemlos, oft sogar ohne veränderte Latenzen oder erhöhter Spannung, die Mehrleistung verschwindet aber in den Messungenauigkeiten. Auf 2133 geht relativ oft und bringt hingegen schon etwas aber eben keine Riesensprünge. Für merkliche Mehrleistung benötigt man rund 50% höheren Takt.


----------



## Fearofdeath (9. Februar 2014)

okay meistens is der aufpreis aber im unteren segment garnicht so enorm...zwischn ddr1600 und ddr2000 oder ddr2133 liegn meist wenige euro... danach wirds erst teuer


----------



## Geldmann3 (9. Februar 2014)

Wenn du eine APU oder Onboard Grafik verwendest, bringt schnellerer Ram in Games schon mal 30% mehr FPS, weil diese den Ram auch als VRam verwendet.
Mit dedizierter Grafik, ändert sich ab DDR3 1600 kaum noch etwas erwähnenswertes an der Spieleperformance.

*AMD Kaveri A8-7600 DDR3 Bandwidth 720p Medium Settings Benchmarks*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KTZO1Zsoim8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fearofdeath (9. Februar 2014)

ja kla aber onboard oder apu is für keine grafik xD is mir zu wenig, ich meinte das eher bei ner normalen graka... aber natürlich, deine aussage stimmt^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Februar 2014)

Bei ner normalen dedizierten Grafikkarte sollte man einfach günstige flotte RAMs mit gutem P/L Verhältnis kaufen wenn man kein Benchmarkpunktejäger ist. Module im Bereich zwischen 1600 und 2000 MHz bieten sich da an, darüber wirds bei guten Modulen extrem teuer was die minimale Mehrleistuing in deinem Falle keinesfalls rechtfertigt.


----------



## Fearofdeath (9. Februar 2014)

naja ich denke da imma lieber 2000er kaufn und selbsd noch bissl takt draufhaun


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Februar 2014)

Das kannst du versuchen. Bitte bedenke aber dass die RAMs zum Restsystem passen müssen, bei Intel beispielsweise eine Spannung von nicht mehr als 1,5v haben dürfen was die Preise von Modulen mit 2000+ MHz nochmal deutlich anhebt.


----------



## Fearofdeath (9. Februar 2014)

intel läuft aber auch problemlos mit 1, 65v beom oc... wie bis vor 2wochen mein i5 2500, hab ihn gegen nen i7 4770k nun ersetzt gehabd


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Februar 2014)

Ja, laufen tut es, laufen tun auch noch höhere Spannungen. Wie lange das der integrierte Speichercontroller in der CPU aber überlebt (der nur bis 1,5v +/-5% zugelassen ist) ist jedoch vom Zufall abhängig. Es gibt zugegeben tatsächlich so gut wie keine Berichte darüber, dass eine CPU aufgrund zu hoher RAM-Spannung in dem Bereich gestorben wäre, wenn mans nicht unbedingt "braucht" würde ich persönlich aber davon absehen den IMC so zu "grillen" wo es einfach nicht nötig ist.


----------



## Fearofdeath (9. Februar 2014)

natürlich da haste recht, aber es gibt leute wie mich, die andauernd aufrüsten, bei mir is ne cpu nie mehr wie 2jahre im einsatz, dann komt was neues uns eltern, freunde usw bekommen die fürn paar zerquetschte (ohne garantie verateht sich )...  da is das schon wieder fast egal mit dem grillen xD


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Februar 2014)

Ok, wenn du deine Hardware ohnehin alle 1-2 Jahre austauschst kann ichs nachvollziehen.


----------



## Fearofdeath (9. Februar 2014)

ja bin da son kleiner hardwarejunky xD
blos budget als lehrling im mom leider begrenzt...
deswegen läuft meine gtx 670 auch ned mit 980mhz was soweit ich weis normaltakt is, sondern mit 1, 2ghz... danach bricht leider der treiber zsam...
aber in kombi i7 4770k (4, 4ghz) + 4gb corsair xms 3 ram (2200mhz) + gtx 670 2gb (1, 2ghz gpu) holt man dank dem ram nochma ordentlich leistung aus dem benchmark... glaub 400pkt mehr waren bei perfomance beim 3dmark11...

Ps: die 4gb ram sind nur benchram... mein normaler ram cirsair vegeance 8gb, lässt leider kein oc zu


----------

